# A bunch of new spathes and more...



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

A lot has been happening over the last few weeks, but I havent had the time to post up here.

C. cilata spathe...









C. alba spathe...









Lagenandra nairii 'Red' spathe..









Lagenandra nairii 'Yellow' spathe..









GA3 induced spathes and mutations...









Tissue culture progress...









Details are on my blog...


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Great pictures Ghazanfar! The original spathe looks so far better than the mutation.
Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

very nice!!


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Wow! Nice shots!!


----------

